# Seeder?



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone identify this? It looks like a seeder to me but Im not sure.



















I have more pics if you want to see more of it


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hillbilly skateboard with onboard lavatory? :ignore:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Hillbilly skateboard with onboard lavatory? :ignore:


I dont care who you are. That there is funny :lolsmash:

The lawn mower is to help move it around, its very heavy.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

catsraven said:


> I dont care who you are. That there is funny :lolsmash:


LOL, thank you for appreciating the humor. Honestly, I have no idea what it is. I dont see any linkage to the wheels so I dont know how it would seed anything. Where did you get it?

EDIT: After reading your above post again and looking at the picture I realized you are ONLY using the lawnmower to move the older device around. Hehe, duuurp! OK... so maybe it is a seeder? Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure looks like a seeder to me. I can't quite tell from the pics but there should be a mechanical apparatus from the big wheel to the disk that you're pointing to. The disk is what allows the seed to fall through one at a time and the angled wheel(s) push the ground back over the seed. I believe it should have handles on the back side because the vertical piece of steel with the holes in it would be attached to your power source which was probably a horse at one time or maybe a tractor. 

Take a wire wheel to it and see if you can find any info stamped on the steel.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a seeder to me too.


----------

